# Freedom 4CP Transfers from F&M



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I am just curious how many are using the Freedom 4CP plastisol transfers from F&M? 

I am looking at ordering some transfers for an upcoming event. The design is 10 colors so ordering spot color plastisol transfers is out of the question. Even if we could get the design down to about 6 colors, the Freedom transfers are much less expensive.

My only concern with these is the fact that they are heavy handed. For this reason I think we will go with a light colored shirt so we can order the Fashion vs the Athletic.

For those that have used these regularly, what has been the feedback from your customers?


----------

